# Bianca's Christmas Sweater



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I participated in a "Secret Santa" dog gift exchange with a group online (Dog Scouts list/group)... They asked everyone to give some info about their dog includes likes/dislikes so I put "Likes: Fashion".









Well, Bianca's "secret santa" actually knitted her a sweater! 
When I opened it, I was really impressed! I thought it was a really sweet/cute thing to give! They had her measurements, so it fits her perfectly. They also made a scrunchie/holder which was securing the bag the sweater was wrapped in, Bianca's wearing it on her ankle in these photos.










I bet Bianca is one of the only GSDs out there with a custom-knit sweater!



















I don't know if you can tell, but the kitty standing behind Bianca is checking out (sniffing) the sweater--


















Bianca is SO patient (of course, there were treats involved in this 'photo shoot'... I made some dog treats for Xmas)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hee hee...that's tooo cute! I love the "anklet" accessory!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great gift! Bianca is a fashion diva!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is totally ready for the runway!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, what a great gift! She is adorable.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wow, how pretty!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness, how cute is that??? 
I love it!


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz has decided to blow out her entire coat and has virtuallly NO insulation. My mother insisted on buying her a sweater to wear out in the snow! LOL
If she had seen one like Bianca's, I am sure she would have bought it!!!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

That is really pretty! how nice of the, I cannot knit! lol its alot of work.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

She looks very pretty!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Adorable! That's such an awesome gift.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Handmade gifts are always the most special. She is a very pretty girl!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Great gift! It looks great on her, I love those colors


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

What a sweet and thoughtful gift!


----------



## next502 (Dec 1, 2016)

What a lovely puppy in a Christmas tree !! Beauty!!


----------

